# Dealer and GM giving me the run around, Please HELP!!



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Umm...what?

P2453 is the Diesel Particulate Sensor - which is covered under special warranty coverage for 10 years/120k miles. The replacement of the sensor and the scan will be free and covered under this warranty. 

If the dealer refuses to do that, find yourself a new dealer.


----------



## gyrfalcon (Dec 27, 2013)

I'd find a new dealer... lots of shady GM dealers around. Have you tried Gandrud Chevrolet? I find dealers that carry commercial inventory generally have much better service centers.


Also remember the Cruze Diesel doesn't take regular quicklube oil changes like gas cars. It should have DexOS2 or ACEA C3 spec oil....don't mess around with the wrong oil.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Nan said:


> Hi and thank you for reading this, again with the P2453, can anyone tell me what this means? My dealer wants to charge me $55.00 to plug it into an MDI1 or 2 scanner to diagnose.
> At this point with this purchases brand new with all of the sensors being replaced more than once, fuel tank, sunshade broke twice just pulling down, so cheapy made!!! I love this car and it's been problem after problem. The customer service rep called my dealership and spoke to the manager who, yelled at me and told me he has had enough of me!! I think he was drinking already it was Friday near closing!! I don't have anyone I can trust to help me so I am learning all this **** the hard way. I asked him is it because I did not purchase the car here? Then I called GM to ask them to pay for this scan. No was the answer, my options are to have the dealer replace the special coverage parts again which with labor I am sure will cost much more than plugging this car in for the diagnostic scan for $55.00.
> I am so mad at my dealer and GM right now. I know that the Lemon law has been used by another customer. I live in a small town, I go to this dealer for my oil change, which would be cheaper elsewhere, but I feel if it continues to have issues GM would say you did not use dealer so you are **** out of luck.


Nan, many dealers tell you that they will charge a diagnostic fee because people come in and have them spend time figuring out what's wrong, then leave the dealer and fix it them self.

Because this trouble code should be covered by the special warranty, just verify with the dealer that the diagnostic fee will be waved if the problem is found to be covered by warranty. I am almost certain they will. I have never heard of a dealer charging a customer on warranty work.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

BDCCruze said:


> I have never heard of a dealer charging a customer on warranty work.


It's because they shouldn't. If they do...they are shade-central.


----------

